# Overclock GeForce 6800 LE 256MB



## ReconCX (Mar 14, 2005)

Let's see... started off fairly difficult, had graphical corruption that couldn't be fixed... turns out it's probably my VIA chipset... NV and VIA don't get a long very well.. Anyway, older drivers resolve this problem so.... This is my system...

ASUS A7V8X-LA
AMD Athlon XP 2800+ (No OC)
512 MB DDR
120 GB HDD
Realtek AC97 ALC658

eVGA NVidia GeForce 6800 LE 256MB/256bit 8 pipes, 4 vertex.

Unlocked all 16 pipes and other 2 vertex for a total of 16 pipes and 6 vertex.

4 pipes seems to be slightly faulty.. if that's possible and glitches ever so slightly on the mother nature and pixel shader 2 test in 3dmark 03. Also once in a while graphical glitch in a game so I disabled until further notice... Overclocked to 400/825... I think I need a better PSU if I want to get any higher... Cooling seems just fine tho. GPU core is 59C while ambient is 39C.

Current 3dMark 03: 9696

http://members.cox.net/reconcx/2k3.JPG <= Picture here...

Will post further changes...

UPDATE 1

Tested 3dmark05... apparently, my overclock wasn't too good and a few artifacts appeared that didn't appear in 03 so I tuned it down to 375/800 for time being.. score is 3713.. will tweak this for better effect...


----------



## Nobru_rv (Mar 14, 2005)

That si not good. U should 3713 is a 6600gt score so 6800 should higher. Open just 12 pipelines and the make a voltmod in bios from 1.1V to 1.4V. And then oc it .....


----------



## ReconCX (Mar 14, 2005)

I'm interested in the voltmodding... how do you do that? I just ordered a new 450W PSU so that will help too...

Having a VIA chipset clash with a NV video card also doesn't help with scores... I smell a NForce board in the air =)


----------



## Nergal (Mar 15, 2005)

http://3dgpu.com/archives/2004/08/09/geforce-6800-tweak-guide/

http://gathering.tweakers.net/forum/list_messages/973935/0

second is in dutch. 
It seems you can set your core to 1.4V(try 1.2 first)

And try running it with the extra pipes, they are more then worth it, even if they give some artifacts. 

Best score for an 6800LE is 4600.
An 6600GT gets as high as what you got now. (SLI 7000 max)

But I'm confidend you can get to 4500 if you mod just a little bit. 
Perhaps a bigger GPU-FAN? 


hf with it!


----------



## ReconCX (Mar 15, 2005)

Interesting... thanks for that link... I will see what I can do with the BIOS stuff later when I find my PCI vid card =)

UPDATE...

Do you think I need a new HSF? I think the current one is quite adequete because it covers the GPU and memory... it doesn't get too warm either... See image (sorry, they're large)

http://members.cox.net/reconcx/6800.JPG

Also, I will probably be putting my Radeon 9550 (500/333x2 max) on eBay soon, probably on friday.. it's not doing anybody any good just by sitting there... again, some images =)

http://members.cox.net/reconcx/r1.JPG
http://members.cox.net/reconcx/r2.JPG


----------



## Nergal (Mar 16, 2005)

Oh boy, it seems it's an rev 1.0

I heard that with the rev1.0 with standard cooling from the 5900 series, 
there where a lot of problems. And not only with the cooling. 

http://www.nvnews.net/previews/geforce_6800_ultra/images/nv40_01s.jpg

Is a bit better


It seems that your core should at least get to 400MHZ stable, since eVGA uses 
those even their ultra's. 
I myself thou got a similar cooler then you have, and got my GT to 414/1152. 
So it should be fine, it's the rev. number that worries me thou. 

pls also bear in mind you got no extra power-connector, so if you don't increase the voltage, you prolly won't get higher then you now got. 

However, a new cooler is a must I think, certainly someone who is as 
active as you on this forum, and who has the 3th fastest 9550 in the world

btw, kick-ass screenshots. Just sell it as that to, and welcome that 100-200 bucks  that will arrive


----------



## ReconCX (Mar 17, 2005)

what do you mean by revision 1 has problems? I've not encountered any but I want to prevent whatever from happening... also, which cooling do you think I should get? I was thinking along the lines of a silencer this time rather than a ZM80 =)


----------



## Nergal (Mar 17, 2005)

A silencer will do the job just fine.

4500 3dmark05 score should be possible with that.


----------



## ReconCX (Mar 17, 2005)

hmmm.. i wonder if that will void my 2 year warranty.... =D

what do you mean by revision 1 has problems again?


----------



## ReconCX (Mar 18, 2005)

also, the silencer NV5 says it works with 6800, GT, Ultra but not LE... it's the same right?


----------



## ReconCX (Mar 21, 2005)

Hey Nergal, what temp does your 6800 run at? Also, do you have any benchmark specs that I can compare against?


----------



## wazzledoozle (Mar 21, 2005)

Ok ive FINALLY decicided, im getting a eVGA 6800


----------



## ReconCX (Mar 21, 2005)

yay! join the party! are you gonna get the 6800 LE or the 6800 NU? If you get the NU, the memory on that thing is 2.8ns rather than the 2.5ns on the 6800 LE... also, the 6800 LE is 256MB instead of 128MB. and the 6800 LE is $10 less. I unlocked 4 pipelines without problems and the other 2 vertex as well so it's already past the 6800 NU. I also overclocked 100mhz easy on memory and 120mhz on core. Now I just need better cooling. i'm also gonna try voltage modding later to see if I can get those other 4 remaining pipelines working correctly.


----------



## wazzledoozle (Mar 21, 2005)

Im going to get the NU so I can have a better chance of unlocking all 16 pipes. Or do none of the cards unlock to gt spec?


----------



## Urlyin (Mar 21, 2005)

wazzledoozle said:
			
		

> Im going to get the NU so I can have a better chance of unlocking all 16 pipes. Or do none of the cards unlock to gt spec?



Wazz did you check this one out here  ... I thought you could open the pipes on this one ...


----------



## ReconCX (Mar 21, 2005)

There is a chance that they CAN get to GT speeds. The thing with the GTs is most of them have GDDR3 which runs at 500+x2 and the LE and NU have only DDR (~2.5ns) which theoretically can only run at about 410x2 (mine runs slightly better than that). In order to get the remainder, a bit of volt modding statistically helps (still depends on a case to case basis, I have not yet tried on mine because I don't have my PCI VGA card).

Now here's the thing about buying a LE or a NU. Of course there's always a chance that all 16 pipes are in working order and that you can mod yours to a GT. Thus with the NU's theres a higher chance and a lesser chance with the LE's. I opened 12 without problems, but the remaining 4 have slight artifacting that disables me from overclocking.

I have also found that opening pipes isn't as effective as overclocking is... for example in my case, I opened the pipes and with each quad pipe open, i got around ~+600- ~800 score on my 3dmark03. However, I was unable to overclock with all 16 pipes open and got a score of around 8500. I disabled the 4 slightly faulty ones and then overclocked to 400/400x2 and I got a score of 9696. This was all with stock cooling and no BIOS tweaking at all.

It's all up to chance, that's part of the game. However, I liked the LE better than the GT because of two reasons, both memory related... 1) the eVGA LE had 2.5ns RAM while the NU had 2.8ns, 2) the eVGA LE had 256MB 256bit rather than the NU which had 128MB 256bit.


----------



## wazzledoozle (Mar 21, 2005)

hmm well than maybe the LE? I just need to make up my freakin mind.


----------



## ReconCX (Mar 22, 2005)

I would go with the LE... first it has faster mem and more mem. second of all, you got a really good chance of getting 1 quadpipe open and that will match the NU already, for $10-$20 less! Then there's always a nice chance of getting all 16 pipes open.


----------



## wazzledoozle (Mar 22, 2005)

Is the LE just an underclocked NU card? The pic on zipzoomfly looked the same as the NU. Also, how good is the stock cooler, should I order a better on at the same time I get the 6800[le?]


----------



## ReconCX (Mar 22, 2005)

it's essentially a NU with 4 more pipes disabled and 1 vertex (8x1,4). The NU is 12x1,5 with higher clock rates while the GT is 16x1, 6 + clock rates. The stock cooling is good for just some normal overclocking and stuff but I think I can push this card a lot more with a better 2-slot cooler. Nergal says the arctic silencer NV5 rev 2 is good and I confirmed with the company that the NV5 revision 2 works with the 6800 LE!


----------



## ADV4NCED (Mar 22, 2005)

Some Questions: 

If you just plan to Open the extra pipes on the 6800LE would you need to get better cooling than stock? Obviously its better and more safer but would it actually be needed, bear in mind where I live its extremely hot with an average temp of up to 34 deg outside.

In USA would many PC shops carry a card like this in their store or would they need to order it from somewhere? If they would need to order, how long does it usually take to order an item there?

Im sure theres an AGP version of the 6800LE but I wanna make sure, is there? 

What are the drivers like for Nvidia? Do they give much trouble? Easy to use? etc.


----------



## ReconCX (Mar 22, 2005)

I think normal cooling is ok for just opening pipes but overclocking and my heatsink feels a little warm so I'm gonna get a AS NV5r2. Better cooling is always recommended.

I have not seen the 6800LE by eVGA carried in stores. In fact, I've only seen it sold on zipzoomfly.com. I do not know how long it would take to custom order this but a safe assumption is over 2 weeks minimum.

Yes, the eVGA 6800 LE is AGP. I'm using it right now.

I hate NV drivers. They update with a WHQL certified every 3-4 months and release betas everywhere. Their version numbers are also confusing and their newest WHQL drivers seem to have problems with VIA chipset motherboards (graphic corruption). But when they DO release drivers, there's like a million things they fix in each update, unlike ATI where they will release drivers that fix a typo in a menu... ^_^


----------



## Nergal (Mar 28, 2005)

Try the forceware drivers, found on guru3d.com

they update very often

----


9500 on 3dmark??? Damn nice

You'll eat those s(*)ucking 6600GT's for lunch in the future m8. 
Oh, the laughing when Quake4 and such is among us will be heard wide and far.


----------



## ReconCX (Mar 28, 2005)

it seems to be a clash between the VIA chipset on my MOBO and the NV graphics card... It only appears in teh 7*.** series of drivers... I'm just using the latest 6*.** drivers. Original cooling sucks.. ambient is about 45C so I'm definately gonna get me a arctic silencer NV 5.

Yea, 9500 is pretty good I think, but that's only with mediocre cooling and not too much effort into overclocking (I'm gonna do a few voltmods but I need my PCI VGA card first, also need the new cooling). As of right now, simply with 12 pipes open and 6 vertex, I enjoy 1024x768 Doom 3 High settings 4x aniso 4x AA just fine! I'm also playing SW: KOTOR2 with those settings as well and I see what I was missing from my 9550 days =D

Best of all, this card only costed $230!


----------



## Nergal (Mar 29, 2005)

I think you'll reach the 10500 score at least. 

I would try to get that last pipeline open thou, perhaps now it aint a good thing to do, but in the future, a lower OC with 16pipes will run better then a heavyOC with 12pipes. 

But we'll see when that time comes


pls do post all your findings with the voltmod+3dmark scores and such 

perhaps then you can make an easy step-by-step guid for unlocking an 6800LE/NU 
That way, more people will tend to buy one.


gl!


----------



## ReconCX (Mar 29, 2005)

I'll see what happens when I voltmod the thing... maybe those 4 pipes just need some extra juice =) Also, I think with a good voltmod I should be able to overclock mem to at least 900mhz and the GPU to 450 or more... I just need to get my backup card and cooling before that!


----------



## Jerr (Apr 11, 2005)

*Flash Bios*

I have the same card and also played a bit with pipes and vertex and had the same experience getting to 12/5 only. But I read on one of the formus that eVGA's 6800LE may be converted into 6800 Ultra by flashing bios. There was a version 1.4 of the Ultra bios pointed but newer ones may be available by now (have not checked yet).
Also a question here - has anybody tried to flash bios on the LE and with what results?

Jerr


----------



## nightelf84 (Apr 21, 2005)

Jerr said:
			
		

> I have the same card and also played a bit with pipes and vertex and had the same experience getting to 12/5 only. But I read on one of the formus that eVGA's 6800LE may be converted into 6800 Ultra by flashing bios. There was a version 1.4 of the Ultra bios pointed but newer ones may be available by now (have not checked yet).
> Also a question here - has anybody tried to flash bios on the LE and with what results?
> 
> Jerr



does eVGA's 6800LE share the same PCB as the 6800 Ultra? In particular the extra molex connector needed to power the beast.

By the way, this thread has been incredibly helpful as I just got my 6800 NU today. Unfortunately, remaining 4pipes are apparently damaged as i get artifacts running 3DMark05. However I did manage to enable the remaining vp and overclocked it to 383/813. So.. guess i'll try a bios voltmod next..


----------



## nightelf84 (Apr 21, 2005)

Guys, wats the stock core voltage for a 6800 NU? I'm using OmniExtremeEditfx to have a look at my original bios. It reports that my core voltage is 1.1V in 2d and 1.4V in 3D. Which one should i increase?


----------



## San (Jun 7, 2005)

*Bios mod?*

Does anyone know how to mod a 6800le bios to a 6800GT or ultra? Tried to download a Gt bios from leadtek but trying to flash it said miss match...?


----------



## wazzledoozle (Jun 26, 2005)

Well it took a log time, but I ordered my 6800 last wednesday and it should be here tomorrow, the 27th of June.  

Well I got it today, and ive unlocked it fully. There is a tiny amount of corruption, and only on one map in half life 2 garrysmod, no other games so im not worried about it. 
9655 in 3dmark03 with 16 pipes and 6 vertex shaders, stock speeds. Its so fast right now im not gonna worry about overclocking until I can afford an Nvidia Silencer 5.


----------



## Urlyin (Jun 28, 2005)

wazzledoozle said:
			
		

> Well it took a log time, but I ordered my 6800 last wednesday and it should be here tomorrow, the 27th of June.
> 
> Well I got it today, and ive unlocked it fully. There is a tiny amount of corruption, and only on one map in half life 2 garrysmod, no other games so im not worried about it.
> 9655 in 3dmark03 with 16 pipes and 6 vertex shaders, stock speeds. Its so fast right now im not gonna worry about overclocking until I can afford an Nvidia Silencer 5.



Cool Wazz !    Very happy for you Bud    nothing like getting new hardware ..... woohoo!


----------



## wazzledoozle (Jun 29, 2005)

I got the core to 400 MHz, but whenever I ran a 3d application something in my computer was buzzing   
Its more than fast enough at stock, im playing far at ultra-high detail with 4 aa.


----------



## Urlyin (Jun 29, 2005)

wazzledoozle said:
			
		

> I got the core to 400 MHz, but whenever I ran a 3d application something in my computer was buzzing
> Its more than fast enough at stock, im playing far at ultra-high detail with 4 aa.



maybe the PSU?  You're pulling a lot of juice with the vcore at 1.8v and then ocing the GPU ... do you have a multimeter to check the 12v rail under load?


----------



## wazzledoozle (Jun 30, 2005)

Im at 2.4 GHz 1.7 vcore right now, its summer so its getting warm. I couldnt tell where it was coming from, ill see if I can get a multi-meter.

Does the 6800 really consume much more power at higher clockspeeds? Could be why the 6800 Ultra has 2 molex connections


----------



## exodiaus (Aug 14, 2005)

Hi, I have problem about the chaintech 6800 LE. First off, after i install the card the system keep restarting itself after 30 min or so. So after use the RivarTuner to unlock the pipeline and found a few articfact i decide to close it, but then i reinstall the driver from the CD, but the next thing i know, the computer restart itself and a blue screen come up for a few second then the computer restart again. The computer won't even let me into the system. I want to ask how to fix this. THanks alot


----------

